# Fleetwood Mac, can't figure out the fingering



## thenagual (Oct 6, 2008)

First post here, nice looking forum!

I am working on Fleetwood Mac's 'Never going back again' using the tabs found here

I can't figure out how to get my fingers around this part:

Tuning: D A D G B E (dropped D)
Capo: on the 4th fret
e|-2-----2-----2---|---2-----2-----2-|
B|---5-----5-----5-|-----5-----5-----|
G|-----------2-----|-------2---------|
D|-----5-------5---|-----5-------5---|
A|-0-------0-------|-0-------0-------|
D|-----------------|-----------------|


It's pretty fast picking, so I assume I need to have my left hand planted, but just can't reach. Right now I'm trying to stretch so my index is covering the 2nd fret straight across eBG, then pinky and ring finger on the 5th frets of B and D but... damn it's a long stretch. Am I on the right track? Or is there a better way?

Thanks in advance!

P.S. playing on accoustic


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

That fingering should work. Make sure that your thumb is low down on the back of the neck and basically centred behind your fingers. If it's sticking up over the top of the neck or stretching out to the side you'll have more trouble.

Also get the guitar neck up higher. If your wrist is bent your fingers won't be able to spread apart, but if your wrist is straight they'll have an easier time.

Edit - btw, welcome to the forum.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds about right.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i play this song capoed at the 4th fret, but with the tuning: CGDGBE

it's a pretty accurate version i learned out of acoustic guitar magazine many years ago... makes the fingering a little easier, but the right hand work on this song is devilish..


----------



## thenagual (Oct 6, 2008)

suttree said:


> i play this song capoed at the 4th fret, but with the tuning: CGDGBE


I just found the tabs for the tuning you mention but capo on the 6th fret, thank you very much! I will give this one a shot.

(here is the link to a page showing various tabs/tunings for this song for anyone else searching)


----------



## thenagual (Oct 6, 2008)

suttree said:


> tuning: CGDGBE


I have searched the internet as best I can to find how to do this tuning. Looks like a very rare one?

If anyone has a guide on how to do this tuning, I'd appreciate it very much lofu


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

thenagual said:


> I have searched the internet as best I can to find how to do this tuning. Looks like a very rare one?
> 
> If anyone has a guide on how to do this tuning, I'd appreciate it very much lofu


yes, sorry it's on the 6th fret.... the tuning isn't so much an open tuning, as a double dropped bass note tuning. i just tune the A to a G by ear with the higher G, then the low E to a C by strumming the bottom three strings, it's a chord that you can hear...


----------

